# Ankona Owners Event 6/30/12



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Okay....this thing has been kicking around for a while so I guess it's time to get serious.  The date is going to be 6/30/12.  The launch site will be the boat ramps located in E.G. Simmons Park.  The ramp dumps you right into Tampa Bay.  From there, it is short ride to the flats of Cockroach Bay or the Little Manatee River.  There should be plenty of snook, redfish and trout on the flats.  There is plenty of parking and it is a safe and secure location.  It costs $7 total to launch your boat at the ramps.  It is worth the piece of mind knowing your stuff is secure.

High tide:  1106  +2.4'
Low Tide:  1926   -0.2'

Based on that, there is no need to be out there at the crack of dawn.  Launch time will be at 10:00 am.  The tide in the afternoon is going to rock.  The only thing we may need to contend with is an afternoon thunderstorm.....or we may luck out.  I would like to have a time during the day where we can get together on a beach and shoot some pictures of all the skiffs lined up.  Afterwards we can finish off the day at one of three restaurants in the area.  I am looking for a spot that has an outdoor patio and has plenty of parking to accommodate us.  I thought about a cookout at E.G. Simmons Park, but we would be at the mercy of how crowded the park is and what pavilions would be available.  Plus everyone would be loaded down with cookout gear, etc. and the park closes at 7:00 pm.  That being said we need to make sure that we are hitting the ramp at 6:30 pm.  I figured a local restaurant would be a great way to give them some business and would be easier on everyone.

As far as doing a tournament, that would be cool.  I think a $10 pot would suffice.  Then the pot can be split in 3 ways to give an award for biggest redfish, snook, and trout.  What we can do is take pics with the date on the pictures and review them at the restaurant and hand out the winnings then.  The big thing is to get together, enjoy each other's company, catch some fish, and check out each other's rides.

As far as hotels or accomodations, check out the the locations in Sun City Center, Riverview, and Ruskin.  That would put you within 20 minutes of E.G. Simmons Park and the three restaurants I am considering.  I will do some searching and post locations as I find them.

If anyone is handy in putting an image from Google Earth, I would like to have an image of the ramp on here so we all have an idea of where it is.  Beyond that, I am open to suggestions and comments to make this a fun event.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm in.

I am open to meeting up any time before or after. I am not familiar with the area so just tell me where to be and when ( and maybe throw in a couple directions ) and I will be there.

Jon, with that tide so good what time should we set to launch?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I have gotten some great advice and insight to make this a great event. Based on accommodations and local restaurants.....and the ease of the area, I have changed the location of the event. Please see the original post for all the details.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Restaurants I am looking at:
Buffalo Wild Wings (Summerfield/Big Bend)
Sunset Grille at Little Harbors (Ruskin)
Mama Iguana (Apollo Beach)


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Little Harbors in Ruskin has lodging accommodations.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Role call . Who's going? Will be there gen 1 copperhead and suv 17. Looking foward to it


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I will be there. New ShadowCast


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

looking foward to checking out your shadowcast


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

If I'm in town (most likely), I'm there.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I'm going


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

I will be there-SUV17
Fred


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

will be there. gen 2 copperhead


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Someone please make a video. I would love to see one of a shadowcast.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Damn. This event falls on a bad weekend for me. I really would like to attend. But there's a tournament the week after that I fished last year and won the fly division. I would like to try to repeat or win more. Plus, the following weekend is another tournament that I fished and won last year. So I'm going to be spending a lot of cash for the two tournaments, plus this event. I'm going to weigh my options and see which makes most sense.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

We need to see some more action on this. I am calling tomorrow to lock in our restaurant. It will either be Mama Iguanas or Buffalo Wild Wings.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

It's official! Mama Iguana's in Apollo Beach will be reserving their patio area for the Ankona Owners event. This place has awesome food and there will be plenty of parking for vehicles and skiffs (a whole Winn Dixie parking lot right next to it). So here are the addresses to lock into your GPS for the day:

E.G. Simmons Park
2401 19th Ave. NW
Ruskin, FL 33570

Mama Iguana's
6186 N US HWY 41
Apollo Beach, FL 33572

Now let's get some serious participation in this event and make it a great day! Time for the Ankona owners to step up. If you are not an owner, come Simmons Park and take a test drive or come to Mama Iguana's and check out some skiffs and have a drink!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Someone please make a video. I would love to see one of a shadowcast.



http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1339604593/0#0


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I will be there with my gen 2


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Alright fuck it. Count me in. I'll skip one of the tournaments. If any south floridians want to setup a meet up spot and we caravan out there, that'll be cool.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Alright crappity smack it. Count me in. I'll skip one of the tournaments. If any south floridians want to setup a meet up spot and we caravan out there, that'll be cool.


That's what I am talking about!!! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

As far as the tournament goes....it's a $10 buy in per person.....the total pot will be split three ways for biggest catch-photo-release snook, redfish, and trout.  You can measure a fish of any size for the tournament. Proper fish handling and release techniques are expected to be used. Each boat will need to provide a measuring device and a clear digital camera.  I will have tournament markers and score cards for everyone.  The whole fish, marker, and measuring device must be in the picture to be counted.  Artificial baits and fly only.  We will review the digital pics at Mama Iguana's and hand out the winnings then.  How does that sound?  Any suggestions?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

2 boats out of the tournament we use live bait.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I guess we can use both live and artificial.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

pm sent thanks


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Yep let em use live bait. It's about getting together and checking out some awesome boats, meeting new friends or seeing old ones as much as catching some fishes.... So I say yes to the bait.


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> If you are not an owner, come Simmons Park and take a test drive or come to Mama Iguana's and check out some skiffs and have a drink!


Where's the love for us other Micro Skiff owners, like Mitzi's, etc...??? LMAO
Have fun fella's, take plenty of pics for us


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It's fine, Jon. Let them use live bait. We can make a side pot for fly fishing. 

Anyway, I'm going to win it all. Even though I have never fished up there. lol


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Live is fine. I may sight cast some shrimp to some laid up snook and reds.....I may bring the fly rod.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

found out my buddy could not attend. i still wanna make it if i can but need a partner. its only me on my boat, so i have an extra seat. if anybody wants to ride along, let me know. i really wanna try to make it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> found out my buddy could not attend. i still wanna make it if i can but need a partner. its only me on my boat, so i have an extra seat. if anybody wants to ride along, let me know. i really wanna try to make it.


Lets Caravan out there, son!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> > found out my buddy could not attend. i still wanna make it if i can but need a partner. its only me on my boat, so i have an extra seat. if anybody wants to ride along, let me know. i really wanna try to make it.
> 
> 
> Lets Caravan out there, son!


who you got going with you?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Man this sounds fun. I don't think my shadowcast will be done in time, but if it is I'm going to try to make it out.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

will no longer be attending.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> will no longer be attending.


damnnn why not? seems like many are not attending.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm 90% going - I might not get there by 10am but i should get over there.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

If mine is finished i will be attending.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

My boats finished , I'm currently in homestead/Miami , if anyone is interested in carpooling up and fishing with me we can split some costs. Pm me.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> My boats finished , I'm currently in homestead/Miami , if anyone is interested in carpooling up and fishing with me we can split some costs. Pm me.


Talk to Anthony. (SaltyGuy) his buddy bailed on him so he had no one to go with.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Best weather for demo rides!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Best weather for demo rides!


Tell me about it! I am just wanting to be able to get home from Arizona today. It's good to do demos in adverse conditions.  You get to see what the skiff can really do.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Originally unable to make it due to the FLFA Tournament commitment.  However, this weekends tournament has been cancelled.  I will be able to attend.  Looking forward to meeting all the fellow Ankonians.

[smiley=dancing-smilie.gif]


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting that map.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

looks like it will be a good turn out


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

If it's far enough inland on Saturday it should make things interesting....


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

No problem. Just really glad I can make it. Look forward to meeting everyone

;D

Got the Camera and GoPro charged up


[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I cannot thank Ryan enough for posting that map. I am not very savy in posting maps and stuff. So there have been some questions about the "tournament" portion of the Ankona Owners Gathering.....so here it goes. If you want to participate in the tournament here is what you need and what you need to do:

* Some form of measuring device
* Be at the ramp shortly (within 20-30 minutes) before 10:00 am so I can check you measuring device and get your scorecard and chip. If you go out early for bait, make sure you are back by 10:00. If you want a close place for whitebait, check the channel markers going into Cockroach Bay. It's a short run south from the ramp. 
* A digital camera with a clean memory card
* $15.00 entry fee in cash
* The whole fish, measuring device, and marking chip must be in the picute to be scored.
* The jackpot would be split into 3 ways to award for largest snook, redfish, and trout
* Check in will be at Mama Iguana's starting at 7:00 pm
* If you are going to keep a fish...make sure it's legal......I would prefer a totally Catch-Photo-Release tournament, but that is up to each angler
* Live bait, artifical bait, fly gear is permitted
* No cast netting, gigging, snatch hooking, spearing, harpooning, dynamite, bows, guns, etc. to take your snook, reds, or trout.....in other words...hook-and-line gear only.

Everyone take lots of pics and please let me know if you can think of something I may have left out.


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

Is anyone willing to give a test ride in a SUV and a ShadowCast? Also, equally important, I would love the opportunity to test-pole both.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm officially in, will be in town! Coming in a Cayenne.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Is anyone willing to give a test ride in a SUV and a ShadowCast? Also, equally important, I would love the opportunity to test-pole both.


I will have a ShadowCast that you can test ride and pole. I would plan on being at the ramp early (right at 10:00) before the tide gets really good. There is a flat very close that you can pole.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Whats the count? 

Anyone know?

How many boats/Ankonians

Post a list

;D


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Whats the count?
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> ...


Here is what I got based on this thread........

Shadowcast - ShadowCast
tampa_fish_girl - Cayenne
Megalops - Cayenne (I think he is coming)
Fishfreek - ShadowCast
makin moves - SUV 17 and Gen 1 Copperhead
Red ripper - Gen 2 Copperhead
Tampa Clouser - SUV 17
Paint It Black - Gen 2 Copperhead
saltyguy94 - Gen 2 Copperhead (I think he is coming)
bermuda - SUV 14 (I think he is coming)
Matlacha Cody - Gen 2 Copperhead
High+Dry Adventures - Gen 2 Copperhead
Copperhead - ?????? (maybe with me)


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks awesome.

Thanks Shadow

Gonna be a good turnout

Stoked  

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

Spoke with 
Megalops (Joe)- Cayenne
He will be there


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Is it 15$ a head or 15$ a boat for tournament..


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Is it 15$ a head or 15$ a boat for tournament..


$15 per angler


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

> > Is anyone willing to give a test ride in a SUV and a ShadowCast? Also, equally important, I would love the opportunity to test-pole both.
> 
> 
> I will have a ShadowCast that you can test ride and pole. I would plan on being at the ramp early (right at 10:00) before the tide gets really good. There is a flat very close that you can pole.



Thank you, I am looking forward to it!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Ryan (poontoon) will be out there with Brunerrrr on the copperhead as well.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Forcast for saturday 0% chance of rain


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Where's everyone staying? Trying to book a hotel room now. Would be cool if there's others staying at the same place too. 

We are looking around mama iguanas for a hotel. 

I will be with a forum member. I forgot his username. I think it's fish hunter. Lol


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Forcast for saturday 0% chance of rain


Yeah but what is the wind like???


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Suppose to be calm. Its not windy out at all right now and its only going to get better as the storm get farther away. However its going to be a hot one.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> Suppose to be calm. Its not windy out at all right now and its only going to get better as the storm get farther away. However its going to be a hot one.



Its looking good

Chance of Rain:10%

Wind: W at 9 mph 

Humidity:72%

UV Index:11

ExtremeSunrise: 6:37 am

Moonrise: 5:28 pm


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Suppose to be calm. Its not windy out at all right now and its only going to get better as the storm get farther away. However its going to be a hot one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is an update for the weather app, its much better!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

You want to see those conditions diminish??? Let me bring fly rods. Guaranteed crappy conditions then!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Were going to try to be there around 9-9:30 check out the boats and bs for a while. Not sure if were going to enter the tournament 8 hours on the water in the heat of the day is a little more than the family has in them. Looking foward to seeing everyone out there, Hopefully we dont miss any thing but fish stories at the resturant


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Well Debby did me in. When I got home Sunday from fishing over in Brandon I found out that Debby had decided to tear off part of moms roof. After I spent all day Monday patching I decided that the whole roof needed replaced SO starting tomorrow morning I will be reroofing her house for the next 5 or 6 days. So I will not be able to make the get together. I have been looking forward to this event so I am very disappointed. You guys have fun and catch a couple for me.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Well Debby did me in.


That B!TCH. Sorry you can't make it.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

How many of my fellow competition know the tampa area????


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> How many of my fellow competition know the tampa area????


 [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

I would tell Debby to go to Lowes or Home Depot and buy a tarp and put that on so i could go. Thats just me. My wife would not be caught dead on the roof. lol

Sorry u cant make it :-[


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> > Whats the count?
> >
> > Anyone know?
> >
> ...


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I wish I could. It's had 5 tarps on it since Monday. Tomorrow is the first day with no rain so I had to wait to get started. It' my moms house so it has to be right. I have been trying to get her to move into a smaller house for several years now. Maybe after paying the bill for this it will help change her mind.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Understandable.  Maybe you can be at the weigh in for an hour or so.  Im sure every would like to meet you


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I can't tell you how stoked I am for tomorrow. It's going to be a great day! See you all tomorrow morning at the ramp!


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not going to make it over there - have to work tomorrow - bummed out that i can't go.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

We are running a little late. On that Miami time. We are getting close to Naples now. The two black Copperheads....


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

If you are in Naples at 4:00 am you will be fine.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Great turnout! Great event! Congrats to Alissa (Tampa flats girl ) for sweeping every species!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

what size was the winning red?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

27"


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

By the way, a bunch of us went out last night and we decided we would do another one down in flamingo on July 21st. 

Thanks Jon for setting this up!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> Great turnout! Great event! Congrats to Alissa (Tampa flats girl ) for sweeping every species!



YEAH BUDDY

GREAT GET TOGETHER

CANT WAIT TILL JULY 21

I GOT SOME PICS AND VIDEO 

WILL BE POSTING SOON.  

CONGRATS TO TAMPA FLATS GIRL (ALISSA)

HERES A PIC FOR STARTERS...WHATS UP BIG MONEY GIRL. LOL


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

I hope everyone had a good time in Tampa! I sure did... and I can't wait for Flamingo in a few weeks. I'm looking forward to the pictures and videos that are soon to come. 



Here's the redfish of the day!


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

> > > Is anyone willing to give a test ride in a SUV and a ShadowCast? Also, equally important, I would love the opportunity to test-pole both.
> >
> >
> > I will have a ShadowCast that you can test ride and pole. I would plan on being at the ramp early (right at 10:00) before the tide gets really good. There is a flat very close that you can pole.
> ...



Thank you again to Shadowcast for taking the time to give me a demo ride in his new ShadowCast. The conditions were perfect for test rides yesterday with 10-15mph wind. 

The skiff handles awesome! It handled the chop much, much better than my current skiff! It poled like a dream, very quiet, no hull slap. Amazingly fishable!

The only negative is that I needed to wait to put down my down payment until I talked to my wife (I'm already in trouble over a couple of fly rods).

Thank you for letting me fish with you after the demo ride. I had a great time!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Your welcome Tom!


----------

